# The 3 People you must thank



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 11, 2009)

who are the 3 main people or more that you wouldnt be the cuber you are today if it weren't for them? and list why they helped so much.

3. Jasmine Lee - It was her site where I first REALLY started learning to solve the cube, discover a few OLL/PLL algs and really GET the concept of solving the cube.

2. Chris Brownlee - When I first started learning he really helped A LOT, he was a great person and is really a great guy that helped me finish learning to solve the cube and was always there for help.

1. Erik Akkersdijk - was ALWAYS a great inspiration in cubing for everything, was also a great help, a great person, and one of the best friends I have ever known.


Your Turn


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 11, 2009)

3. Lars Petrus - His web site helped me a lot when I was new to cubing. All the applets were really helpful. Petrus was the first method I learned other than LBL.

2. Jessica Fridrich - Her web site introduced me to the Fridrich method and then it forced me to learn more about the cube and learn a whole ton of algs. 

1. Yu Nakajima - The videos of him kinda scared me and knocked my 'cubing ego' (for lack of a better phrase) down a lot. It also inspired me to try to get faster.


----------



## mazei (Jul 11, 2009)

3. Lars Petrus - His 4-LLL was what I was comfortable with and it helped me a lot.

2. Gilles Roux - His method was really something I don't regret using for a while

1. Jessica Fridrich/blah(Chester) - Because of Fridrich I have this method and because of blah I always wanted to beat him at something so giving me motivation.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 11, 2009)

This is a really tough decision.

3-That kid at my lunch table. If it had not been for him, I would have never joined this community.

2-StefanPochmann. He is by far my favorite mod, and although we have mini-arguments from time to time, I very much respect his way of speaking. If it had not been for him, I would probably be browsing these forums in a much more 'child-like' state, and would probably be even more of a novice that I am currently. Also, his blindfold-cubing tutorials are very inspiring, both in a cubing sense, and in a sense in which he presents the information.

1-badmephisto. Not only have his YouTube videos been very helpful, he has also encouraged and helped me dive into the great world of Python, where I hope to stay for a little while.




4-pogobat, because I originally learned from him.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

3. Bob Burton - His algorithm pages were very helpful to me.
2. Badmephisto - I'm sub-20 thanks to his F2L advice.
1. Dan Knights - He was the guy who really got me into true speedcubing at Denver '08. Thanks a ton Dan!

Honorable mention:

Stefan Pochmann: For awesome algorithms and blindsolving method.
Rama: Inspired me to develop my own cubing "style."
Macky: Cubefreak.net rules.
pjk: For establishing the forum.
Jessica Fridrich: For developing my method.
Everyone who goes to the nearby competitions (you know who you are): For giving me people to talk to and get advice from.

This is a cool thread.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 11, 2009)

3. duh... Patrick Jameson (why not)
2. Erik Akkersdijk - giving me goals to beat 
1. Jon Choi - basically getting me to be a speedcuber, and competing


----------



## Rikane (Jul 11, 2009)

Great idea!

3. Harris Chan - He lives really close to where I do (not stalking, I saw a Markham shirt once).
2. BadMephisto - I'm sure every cuber owes something to him
1. pjk - How else could I get so fast in a "short" period of time?


----------



## Jai (Jul 11, 2009)

4. Dave Campbell - The man behind Canadiancubing; he's organized lots of awesome competitions, most of which I've been to. The Canadian Open 2007, my first competition, was an amazing experience.

3. Jason Thong - I learned from his awesome, in-depth beginner's method (which he has changed multiple times since then to cut down on the number of algos; the version I learned from taught me 4LLL)

2. Harris Chan - He got me into cubing (we went to the same elementary school).

1. # - Nuff said.

EDIT: Rikane, Harris doesn't live in Markham, he just went to a basketball camp in Markham once. He doesn't live anywhere near you


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 11, 2009)

I cannot have just 3.
Named not in any order.

1. Clancy Mcdonald-- He was my friend at CTY and gave me my first real Rubik's cube (I had crappy springless before.) He taught me how to solve it along with a few others that I will not mention.
2. Chris Hardwick, Macky, Lucas Garron, and Lars Petrus-- Great websites that helped a lot. 
Harris Chan, Yu Nakajima-- fastest on youtube
Joel Noort-- Amazing fingertricks and guide on commutators
3. Macky-- I emailed him a few times when I was averaging maybe 40s to 60s and he was very helpful.
4. Piotoor (Piotr Kózka), desicuber (Siraj Ali) and esquimalt1 (Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid)-- first friends on Youtube. Piotoor inspired me to get fast at pyraminx and esquimalt1 is a pretty nice person and could execute algs faster than I could imagine. Siraj was always a bit faster than me; I tried to catch up, but I always fail until he got way better than me.
5. Michael Gottlieb and Rhodri Mativo-- most friendly people at my first competition.
Mitchell Stern-- bought a nice type A from him.
6. Lofty-- got me into OH
7. MistArts (Baian Liu), Mirek, Guus, Per, Arnaud-- FMC masters. 
8. Derrick Eide, Robert Yau, Spef-- motivation on hi-games.net
9. Mike Hughey, Blah-- got me more interested BLD. Stefan Pochmann-- M2 method and many ideas.
10. Odder-- got me more interested in pyraminx.
11. Josef Jelinek-- ACUBE 
Herbert Kociemba-- Cube Explorer 
12. Crazy Cube Mom-- for encouragements and being a mom for cubers.
13. James Todaro-- Teacher who cubes at my school. He showed me how to build blocks for Petrus.
Many others on the forum that I did not mention.


If I have to narrow it down to 3...

Michael Gottlieb, Baian Liu, Chris Hardwick.

And for the 3 who I did not have many interaction with:
Tyson Mao, Ron van Bruchem, Frank Morris.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 11, 2009)

1.the "math nerds" at my school who could also solve rubik's cubes. I first saw a solve at a math competition (lmao, I got 6th, fail) and that's what really got me into cubing. There was also this guy on my bus who always cubed. 

2. Shotaro Makisumi--ownage site, really got me into cubing.

3. Yu Nakajima--always the source of motivation...

There are many, many more that must be excluded for length's sake.

These people all got me into this mess, and now I'm stuck. No hope of turning back.

Edit: You know what? I'ma name some more people. 

Honorable mentions:
-Thrawst, for awesome videos
-Jasmine Lee, for awesome beginner's tutorial.
-Erik Akkersdijk, for having a ton of WR, and giving me more motivation
-everyone else on Youtube who is faster than me, for the motivation.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree that it should be more than 3. 5 at least, but maybe 10 would be better?


----------



## ccchips296 (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Will Smith - pursuit of happyness got me hooked ^_^
2. Yu Nakajima - at the time, his videos where godlike.....gotta luv his cubing style
3. Harris Chan - first cubing vids i watched were probably his....


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Dan Brown-learned his noob method... though noob or not, he helped me.
2. Badmephisto- The best CFOP teachers I could find. I learned everything about Fridrich from him.
3. Sarah Strong (Sa967St)- She's awesome. Gave me the drive and inspiration to learn Fridrich and get me to lower my times.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Kevin Wang: a classmate of mine who (re)introduced the cube to me back in 2005. Come on, you gotta mention who got you started.
2. Bob Burton: total inspiration for me, used lots of his PLLs, talked with him a lot in the #rubik chatroom (before he disappeared)
3. #: I spend more time there than any other cubing forum/etc.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 11, 2009)

3) Andy Tsao. He taught me to use Ryan Heise's 3x3 sim - where would I be without that? 

2) Frank Morris. For a long time his times were a huge motivation for me to get good at bigcubes - my goal for almost a year was to be second in the country at 5x5 (to him, of course). When the 6x6 and 7x7 were starting to be released, he again played a big part in making me practice those cubes, just by showing me what was possible.

1) Tim Reynolds. He pretty much taught me to speedcube, and without him I would probably not even consider myself a cuber - it would be just another hobby.



JTW2007 said:


> I agree that it should be more than 3. 5 at least, but maybe 10 would be better?


I'm not sure if everyone could think of 5 or 10 influential cubers... I definitely couldn't think of 10 people who have seriously influenced me in a positive way. If you really want to put more, I think the best thing to do is either just go beyond 3 or list 'honorable mention' cubers.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 11, 2009)

3. My dad: without him, I wouldn't have gone to any competitions and realized how awesome the community is.
2. Dan Cohen: for forcing me to get better at cubing. 
1. #: wouldn't continue cubing without them <3


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Macky, his website has excellent algs.
2. Exocorsair, I learned how to solve 5x5 edges by watching his videos.
3. Chris Hardwick, I've always respected him for being so nice and helpful to people, hes been to every competition ive been to, and hes a awesome guy.


----------



## byu (Jul 11, 2009)

I have WAY more than 3, but if it must be 3.

My Uncle - For teaching me how to solve
pjk - For building this forum, and allowing me to join and use the resources here
Mike Hughey - After watching your 7x7 blindsolve, I was eager to learn how to solve a 3x3 blindfolded.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Badmephisto
2. Badmephisto
3. Badmephisto.

Seriously. He doesn't even know it, but I went from 2:30 average to sub 20 because of him.


----------



## Gparker (Jul 11, 2009)

Dan Brown- This sould count because I learned from his tutorial 

Derrick Eide- For making me feel slow

Dakota Harris- My idol. and absoloute favorite cuber ever


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hearing everyone list many more and talk about how it should be more than 3 I definitely thought of a few more people i should really thank also and have seriously played a VERY important role.

Dan Harris - learned almost ALL my OLL from cubestation page, BIG THANKS to him really

Dave Campbell - I need to thank him GREATLY, without him I wouldn't have been really able to go to ANY competitions or experience ANYTHING like a competition in my life and has been a HUGE form of support so really huge gratitude to him.

Ron Van Bruchem - How could I forget RON?!?! His was the VERY FIRST cubing video I EVER saw, and he is a HUGE inspiration and great person.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 11, 2009)

3. FU - for somehow giving me pressure to improve on big cubes before he quitted.

2. Yorae - one of the forefathers of the "big cube" community here in Singapore. Together we started from sub 5 and raced all the way down to around 3:30 average? Another cuber who quitted bleah.

1. Per Kristen Fredlund - someone who helped me quite abit with my direct solving method. though rather different between his and the one I use, I still received much help from him. without cage, what would I be? xD a sucker at 3x3 always? XD


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 11, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> 1. Dan Brown-learned his noob method... though noob or not, he helped me.
> 2. Badmephisto- The best CFOP teachers I could find. I learned everything about Fridrich from him.
> 3. Sarah Strong (Sa967St)- She's awesome. Gave me the drive and inspiration to learn Fridrich and get me to lower my times.




1) Tristan Wright (Thrawst)- I learned how to solve a 3x3x3 from his videos
2) Eric Limeback- He's just such a cool and amazing guy
3) Dave Campbell - He organizes the Canadian competitions that I attend


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 11, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Dan Knights - learned almost ALL my OLL from cubestation page



Dan Harris?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 11, 2009)

Haha i have so many...

Dan Brown: For teaching me how to solve the cube to start with...

Mark Idleman: For being inspirational and challenging me to solve the cube 
faster than he could (I didn't know how to solve it at the time)

Yu Nakajima: For making me feel so slow and insignificant


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 11, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Knights - learned almost ALL my OLL from cubestation page
> ...



I feel so stupid.... 
fixed now


----------



## zster007 (Jul 11, 2009)

1. RobH0629-for first teaching me how to solve the cube.
2. lancetheblueknight-for his awesome intermediate pll, oll, and f2l tutorials.
3. Erik Akkersdijk- for being amazing, and really inspiring me.


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Tristan Wright (Thrawst)

I learned basic Fridrich from him, and was really my inspiration for trying to improve my times

2. Tyson Mao

Taught me how to solve the cube.....

3. Badmephisto 

Got me from Sub-50 to Sub-20


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 11, 2009)

1. James Chang. He's a friend from school who came in freshman year doing ~45 second solves (but at the time I thought they were 15 seconds )
2. A friend who I won't name who gave me my first cube 
3. Emile Compion. His videos were definitely my motivation to solve faster and try new puzzles. 

If I could chose others:
Toby Mao- He was the world record holder when I first started, and his 10.48 video brought me into a completely new world of methods and algorithms.
Tim Reynolds- For hosting the Pleasantville Fall 2007 Open.
Bryan Logan- I don't really have much to say about him because there is no specific memory that comes to mind.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 11, 2009)

Some kid in my class two years ago - brought a keychain cube to class, got interested, etc

Lars Petrus - First learned how to first solve from his site.
ErikJ - Advanced Petrus Tutorials

Badmephisto - Fridrich Method Tutorials

Harris Chan, Yu Nakajima, Erik Akkersdijk, and some others for just being so fast and making me feel like ****.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 11, 2009)

3) A kid in my class. I don't think I should say his name on the forums without my approval. But I brought the cube in and he was real smart. We raised to finish sides. Then the next he could solve it?! That inspired me. He quit but it still really helped.
2) My dad. Got me my first cube and took me to some competitions.
1) Rowe Hessler. The reason I started trying to get good at 2x2 (now my fav puzzle), oh and his CLL vids helped me to the extreme!


----------



## Dakota (Jul 11, 2009)

1.Harris Chan-he got me started with cubing watching his vids and going WTF THATS IMPOSSIBLE??? lol

2.Eric Limeback-for being a good friend and keeping me motivated

3.its a tie between Sarah (Sa967St) and Desie (Desie37) you both win 

P.S. Thanks to Gparker for putting me in his top 3


----------



## Anthony (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Thomas Kraft, he taught me how to solve the cube during a long bus ride for a cross country meet. He averaged around 35 seconds at the time and beating him was my main motivation for a few months.

2. Lance Taylor, he was about 15 seconds faster than me when I started talking to him a year ago and he always helped me with cubing stuff and he motivated me to get faster. He's also a really cool guy to talk to about random stuff. 

3. Tyson Mao, I met him at my first competition and he told me I should get in touch with certain Texas cubers and try to get something going. He then approved our first official competition and we've kept it going since then.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree with some others that it's really hard to limit myself to three. But here would be my three, in the order that they drew me into cubing:

3. Brian Odom, who gave me a 5x5x5. (He owned 5 of them, and was kind enough to give me one.) I was just starting to get into 3x3x3 speedcubing in early 2007, but I wasn't all that hooked. The 5x5x5 changed all that.  Brian hasn't done much competing (he's only been to one competition before, although he's coming to Indiana), but all he's willing to compete in is 5x5x5.

2. Macky, for his 3x3x3 BLD tutorial. One month after I got the 5x5x5, I decided to learn BLD. Obviously, my life hasn't been quite the same since then. He's also been very nice to me in chats on his website.

1. Chris Hardwick, for being the primary inspiration for me learning big cubes BLD, which happened a few months later. I've picked up so many of his techniques along the way. I keep trying to use different methods from him, but slowly they all seem to converge towards his methods anyway. And he's just such a nice guy.


----------



## Bob (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Dan Knights - When he had his fingertrick pages up on his website, I learned a lot from them.
2. Ron van Bruchem - http://speedcubing.com/videos/ron3x3x3.mpg
3. Tyson Mao - Because of him, Bob Burton invades the USA!


----------



## Edmund (Jul 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I agree with some others that it's really hard to limit myself to three. But here would be my three, in the order that they drew me into cubing:
> 
> 3. Brian Odom, who gave me a 5x5x5. (He owned 5 of them, and was kind enough to give me one.) I was just starting to get into 3x3x3 speedcubing in early 2007, but I wasn't all that hooked. The 5x5x5 changed all that.  Brian hasn't done much competing (he's only been to one competition before, although he's coming to Indiana), but all he's willing to compete in is 5x5x5.
> 
> ...



Mike he said 3 or More


----------



## Dene (Jul 11, 2009)

3. Thrawst: I first learnt LBL from his good tutorial, and he helped me out when I asked him some particularly noob questions  .
2. Dan Cohen: For always having something negative to say about my latest ideas  .
1. Lars Vandenbergh: When I went out on my own into cubing, I used his site for algorithms. Then I got to chat to him on stickam, and since then he has been one of my favourite cubers, and the only cuber that I really want to meet  .


----------



## Kian (Jul 11, 2009)

I think this is the best idea for a thread anyone has ever had.

In no particular order. 

My brother, *Kyle Barry*, who is the only reason I ever picked up a cube. And having him nearby and cubing has kept me going longer than I probably would have alone.
*Chris Hardwick*- Chris Hardwick's Corner helped me get started as a cuber.
*Bob Burton*- I'm very thankful that a WCA delegate not only lives so close to me, but even went to my college. Without his efforts, I would not have competed (and thusly practiced) as much as I have.
*Jason Baum*- There is no website I've used more for cubing. I use almost every single alg he does for CFOP. Jason has also been a humble competitor and is happy to help in whatever way he can.
*Jessica Fridrich-* She should be on every Fridrich user's list.
*Macky*- For amazing me as a beginner and making me want to be a speedcuber.
*The WCA* Ron, Tyson, etc. for making this all possible.
*Speedsolving.com* This community has done more to improve and encourage my cubing than anything else, hands down.
*#rubik* For making cubing just a little bit more fun.


----------



## babyle (Jul 11, 2009)

1) My track team Harold who peaked my interest at cubing
2) Badmephisto. Taught me everything I know about the cube except blindsolve.
3) Eric Limeback. Taught me blindfold and my inspiration for cubing


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



You had it right the first time! Dan Knights FTW!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 11, 2009)

3. Siddharth a fellow student who taught me how to Cube.

2. Chris Hardwick for the 4x4x4 and Matthew Monroe for 5x5x5.

1. Macky whose 3OP guide allowed me to do what I always dreamed of doing solving BLD.

Other honorable mentions.

Erik dude your videos are awesome and so is your 2x2x2 page.
Nakajima you are a god 
Mike Hughey and Chris Hardwick (again) for 4x4x4 BLD and commutators.


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Jul 11, 2009)

Daniel Hoskin- Got me my first cube, and has mentored me through out the years. My best friend, and a great teacher. He has taught me everything I know about cubing. Thanks Daniel!
Myself- I only put myself here because if I didn't put in the hours of practice, where would I be?
Yu Nakajima- I aspire to be him. He is Jesus with a cube.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 11, 2009)

1. me
2. myself
3. and pi



nahh seriously,

1. my mom
2. my dad
3. and chunk norris


----------



## Ellis (Jul 11, 2009)

Only 3??

-My friend's dad, Frank, who first taught me how to solve a cube with a keyhole variation. 
-Jessica Fridrich
-Stefan Pochmann

There are a lot of close runners up... I have a lot of people to thank. Macky, Chris Hardwick, Bob Burton, and Arnaud to name a few.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 11, 2009)

1. My Uncle- he taught me how to solve the cube and gave me a 2x2 and 3x3.
2. Plurple73- learned intuitive F2L from him.
3. Badmephisto- I learned 2-look OLL and PLL from him.
4. Erik Akkersdijk-Megaminx and inspiration .
5. Yu Nakijima- He also inspires me.
6. Matyas Kuti-He taught me not to cheat 
7. Yumi Tabuchi- duh...

Oh, and i hate all these cubers for getting me addicted.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 11, 2009)

3. Rowe Hessler, his videos inspired me to get good at 2x2.
2. Rowan, for helping me a bunch with 2x2 and 3x3  (but mostly 2x2 )
1. Dave Campbell for putting on so many great competitions.

And of course, all the awesome cubers at the competitions that I've gone to  They make it fun.


----------



## Rikane (Jul 11, 2009)

Jai said:


> 4. Dave Campbell - The man behind Canadiancubing; he's organized lots of awesome competitions, most of which I've been to. The Canadian Open 2007, my first competition, was an amazing experience.
> 
> 3. Jason Thong - I learned from his awesome, in-depth beginner's method (which he has changed multiple times since then to cut down on the number of algos; the version I learned from taught me 4LLL)
> 
> ...



Oh. well..Canadian then ;D


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Jul 11, 2009)

3.Derek Ridinger. a friend of mine who gave me the push to learn to solve the cube.

2.jessica Fridrich. developed the method i am trying so hard to learn.

3.Thrawst. for making awesome videos that got me hooked.


----------



## spdqbr (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Grant Tregay for teaching me how not to megaminx like an idiot
2. Chris Hardwick, whose sub-20 video really inspired me back when I started in '02
3. Jaap Scherphuis, whose solutions and mathematical descriptions analysis of puzzles really helped push me towards understanding as opposed to just solving.


----------



## teller (Jul 11, 2009)

3 is impossible. I need 5:

1. *My brother, Xibo.* I was 9 or 10 when the cube came out, and he was older and smarter than me. He was able to decode the "Simple Solution" book (Nourse method) and teach it to me.

2. *Badmephisto*. I connected with his videos instantly and after over 25 years of some ancient beginner's method I suddenly became a semi-competent speed-cuber! He made it accessible to me, and his cubing style is fun to watch and inspired me.

3. *Jessica Fridrich*. The queen mother. She seems to be retired, but her cubing site still has some hidden gold in it. Her cubing style is fun to watch and inspired me.

4. *Joël van Noort* - His and Dan Knight's fingertricks showed me that one could cube outside the box. There is still gold in those "old school" methods, and it shows in my solves. His cubing style is a blast to watch, and inspired me.

5. *Grandmaster Erik Akkersdijk* - Just for being the Michael Jordan of cubing. Nobody can slam dunk a cube like Erik, and watching it is a religious experience.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 11, 2009)

Tyson Mao - taught me how to cube.
Ron VB - for speedcubing.com. I learned all my OLL/PLL algs from there.
Cornell Cube Club - Got me under 16 avg  and into organizing competitions.

Quite a few more who motivated me through their accomplishments though...


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 11, 2009)

1) My friend for letting me borrow his 2x2 (he didn't know how to solve a cube ) and then after 3 days I'm like "There must be some tutorial for this on Youtube." And then the heavenly doors opened and I was entering Cubingland.

2) Badmephisto for his "How to become a speedsolver", his Beginners Method videos, his 2Looks and so on.

3) Jessica Fridrich - Being so darn gosh smart and what not


----------



## Ian (Jul 11, 2009)

1.*Jessica Fridrich* - For inventing the method that I currently use, CFOP
2.*Stefan Pochmann* - For inventing wonderful method for blindsolving
3.*Badmephisto* - For teaching me how to solve a rubik's cube faster


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 11, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Ron VB - for speedcubing.com. *I learned all my OLL/PLL algs from there.*




onoes, i hope you have relearnt them since


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 11, 2009)

My friend Ian(Not brother Ian), for making me pick up the cube.

My friend Arielle, for making me interested once I know how to solve it.

My dad, for buying me my first cube.


----------



## hooboork (Jul 11, 2009)

3.) my neighbour / Matyas Kuti / Ron van Bruchem

my neighbour - very first person who gave an idea to solve a rubiks cube
Matyas Kuti - inspirating man in blindsolving
Ron van Bruchem - always gave me an answer when I asked him for a cubing-related stuff

2.) Katsuyuki Konishi / Stefan Pochmann

Katsuyuki Konishi - I saw his great videos when I was starting. Really inspirating
Stefan Pochmann - helped me a lot with his blindfold method, also inspirating videos

1.) Josef Jelinek 

Josef Jelinek - thought me a lot about cubing - methods, shortcuts, tips etc etc.

I would like to thank all of them!


----------



## pjk (Jul 11, 2009)

Joel Van Noort - learned a lot from him when I first started.
Chris Hardwick - his website is loaded with good info, and his videos were some of the first that I ever saw.
Chris Hunt - probably the first person I talked to about speedcubing. He is the one behind strangepuzzle.com.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 11, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Ron VB - for speedcubing.com. *I learned all my OLL/PLL algs from there.*
> ...



I've changed a few since then 

Hey hey... its been exactly 5 years since Tyson taught me now too


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 11, 2009)

My cousin Bobby D' angelo- for getting me in to cubing

Ethan Rosen- I don't know why but I feel like I owe him a big thanks to my cubing career. So Ethan if you're reading this thank you.

Anyone who isn't my sister and all you do is bash me. UHH I need to express my anger for my sister. no emoticon needed.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 11, 2009)

Great idea for a thread!

Here's my top three:

Joe Spadafora - the man who taught me how to solve a cube way back in 2004. Before him I had never even seen anybody solve a Rubik's cube before. He also introduced me to the world of speedcubing.

Ian Winokur - organized the first competition I went to (Horace Mann 2005). One of the nicest guys I've ever met. He thinks I am way better at cubing than I actually am and always lets me know it.

Quinn Lewis - I met him through Joe Spadafora. He actually held the NAR single for a time (13.41 I believe, set at Horace Mann). He saw a lot of potential in me when I was still averaging in the low 30s, and gave me a lot of confidence to get faster.

Honorable mentions go to Chris Hardwick, Bob Burton, Tyson Mao, Ryan Patricio, Macky, and Leyan Lo. And how could I not mention Ron van Bruchem, who practically made speedcubing what it is today!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 11, 2009)

In no particular order:

3. Badmephisto - I learnt F2L off him and he has lots of useful info.

2. Pogobat - I learnt first method from him, also some fingertricks.

1. Yu Nakajima - He has always been a big inspiration and I got a lot of algs off him.


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jul 11, 2009)

3. Jordan - a kid in my graphics class that first got me interested to learn how to solve a cube

2. pogobat - for first teaching me the cube

1. Badmephisto - For his awesome help in directing me to where I am now. He taught me pretty much everything that got me sub-30.

0. My parents - for letting me use their cards to order cubes

-1. Everyone who's contributed to the wiki page

-2. My school - for encouraging me to become faster

-3. ME!!!!!!!!


... I might've done more than three... or zero, I can't tell which


----------



## Stefan (Jul 11, 2009)

There are many, but if I have to pick just three, I'll pick the following for certain reasons that really shaped my cubing career:

(in no particular order)

*Ron van Bruchem* - for speedcubing.com, for organizing WCA and competitions, for letting me work on the WCA results system, for being a great and inspiring cuber, and for being a really nice guy making me feel very welcome when I was a beginner (he wasn't the only one at that, but it is yet another reason I'm thankful to him).

*Per Kristen Fredlund* - for introducing me to cubing theory, with commutators/conjugates and fewest moves solving.

*Tom Rokicki* - for being great in computer science and programming, for being a very nice guy already during my TopCoder era, and for running the cube solver programming competition that made me come up with the basis of my blindsolving.


----------



## LarsN (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Lars Petrus - from his site I learned to solve the parts that I couldn't figure out on my own (LL corners)

2. Henrik Buus Aagaard - the first person I talked to about speedsolving. He arranged the first danish competition and set many national records for me to aim for.

3. Bob Burton - from his website I learned my very first set of algorithms, COLL. Later I learned PLL and OLL from his site too. I still use most of them.


----------



## Rama (Jul 11, 2009)

1. *Joël van Noort* (duh!) - His (new and old) beginners tutorial PWNS thanks to the Java applets!

2. *Ron and Ton* - These guys are practically twins and they are both very supportive to me when I started out.

These are the ones who influenced me the most when I started out.

Ps. My style is *ONLY* influenced by Joël van Noort and Edouard Chambon.


----------



## Raffael (Jul 11, 2009)

in chronological order:
1. Melanie Kleine - my girlfriend back in 1994 who gave me my very first cube as a present.
2. little child in video on youtube - i stumbled upon this video in 2005 or 2006 and I thought 'wtf? that's fast!! how is he/she doing that?' i knew how to solve a cube allready but it took me 3-5 minutes. this video made me want to do it faster.
3. Erik Akkersdijk - thank you for being a great guy and a great source of inspiration and motivation. Special thanks for your video on intuitive f2l.

Further thanks to:
Rama, Ron, Ton, Pim, Maria, Lars, Joel, Dan Harris, Dan Knights, Arnaud, Frank Morris, Dennis Strehlau, Stefan Pochmann.
And of course Erno Rubik for obvious reasons.

I could go on for ages.
Thanks to everyone in this community.


----------



## kjcellist (Jul 11, 2009)

Hmmm...

3. Bob Burton- really like his algorithm pages.
2. Badmephisto- for a really great F2L tutorial.
1. Jackson (JTW2007)- for getting me started on cubing, thanks!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 11, 2009)

Dan Harris for all the LL algorithms.
BadMephisto for intuitive CE-pairing.
Erik Akkersdijk for giving me the motivation that if I become regional champion, I'll become world champion


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Dan Brown-learned his noob method... though noob or not, he helped me.
> ...



hahaha... I was hoping you'd read that


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 11, 2009)

1. dudemanpp-(Chris foster I think his name is) Thanks for teaching me F2L OLL and PLL.

2. nakaji1084-Thanks for keeping me inspired to continue cubing as I know virtually no one nearby where I live who cubes.

3. Dan Harris- Thank you for your amazing book that tought me full PLL and just generally tought me stuff about cubng.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 11, 2009)

Damn, there are many people >.<

*Mads Mohr*: He told me to do 7 averages on pyraminx... well.. he didn't mention that 7 was good lol xD so. 3 weeks after my first pyraminx solve I was doing some 7 averages haha 
*Gunnar Krig*: OMFG!?!? Is there absolutely no limit for crazyness?!?? haha  2-5 relay while biking, playing pacman while doing OH solves... omg!! x'D
*A classmate*: Omfg!! He is a genious!!! it took me less than 15 minutes to learn him how to solve it (3x3x3 rubik's cube)!! next day he had made up 2 other methods!!! He was my inspiration to go sub 1 minute 

ohh and thanks to Fanwuq for mentioning me


----------



## Novriil (Jul 11, 2009)

Dan Harris - His site. Only place where I started to SPEEDCUBE!
badmephisto - youtube tutorials..
my family.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 11, 2009)

3. Frank Morris - When I saw him solving the v-cubes on the website I instantly wanted to learn how to do it

2. Yu Nakajima - When I saw his amazing speed, it made me want to get better 

1. Dan Cohen - I'm obsessed with 5x5 now, and his ever-improving records give me motivation, as well as his walkthrough videos (*begs for more!*)


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2009)

To me -->>

Rama -->> Who kept disturbing my midnight rest till I decided to know why he is so addicted to that toy 

Ton -->> My husband who passioned to teach me how to solve Rubik's cube ( he taught me in 10 hours and in 10 minutes I forget ) so he must repeat again and again 

Matyas Kuti -->> because of him I was at Belgian Open 2007 as a competitor just because want to meet him in real  

There are many cubers who I really thankful :

*Edouard Chambon *my BEST FRIEND , *Joél van Noort * ( the most handsome cuber I ever met hihihihi and thanks to his F2L ), *All Dutch cuber's*, *Most European cuber's* and also *Andrew Kang* , *Derrick Eide*, *Rowe* , *Fanwuq* and now my hands are tired to typing


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 11, 2009)

^ Rama's mom? lol awesome..
I don't even have any friends that cube, let alone family


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 11, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


> To me -->>
> 
> Rama -->> Who disturbing my slept till I decided to know why he is so addicted to that toy
> 
> ...



Thank you for encouraging comments on my cubing videos!  What did I do that you thank me for?


----------



## shelley (Jul 11, 2009)

Tyson Mao - I'm not sure he's aware of how much he changed my life. Had I not met him, I would have just been content to be able to solve a cube in under 5 minutes.

Leyan Lo - for teaching me how to BLD and for being a great friend and cubing mentor.

Macky - for showing me what was possible in the early days of speedcubing.

Honorable Mention:
The Caltech Crew - for all their work on competitions, for making cubing more than just a hobby I practiced alone in my room. We had a lot of fun times.
Jessica Fridrich - obvious reasons, but I wanted to limit the list to people I've had significant interactions with, and meeting her once at a competition doesn't count.
Chris Hardwick - for being an inspiration
Lucas Garron - for teaching me 4x4 BLD
# - for being awesome


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jul 11, 2009)

3-david calvo for having so good tips for the F2L in his website

2-maky for demonstrating me that bld is posible

1-to chris hawdrickfor his secction in speedcubing with all kind of tips

0-to me for asking my parents in 2005 to byu me the rubik's 25th anyversary(my first cube)


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 11, 2009)

1) Dan Knights - My first cubing idol. Dan's video was the first one I saw that was sub-20 and it blew my mind that someone could solve so quickly. Dan was also really nice about answering questions and just being an awesome source of inspiration.

2) Jessica Fridrich - without her website I probably would have gotten bored of the beginner method I was using and stopped solving. She was also very nice about answering questions for advice and just being a good source of inspiration as well.

3) Ron van Bruchem - my first real cubing mentor. I used to bug Ron incessantly on yahoo messenger with questions about how to get faster and for tips (I'm sure he remembers this, and probably not too terribly fondly haha). Without Ron cubing would certainly not be what it is today.

-----------------

[massively long list]

Other people who have been very influential to my cubing are below (not necessarily in any order):

Daniel Beyer - A great friend and huge inspiration to work on BLD. Of course we're a team for big cube BLD ideas, and I've greatly enjoyed our time working together on the BH method. Also, we traveled together around Budapest for a week which was awesome!

Frank Morris - For being a great friend and also for motivation to get better at big cubes speedsolving.

Andrew Kang - for being a mentor on how to get faster, and for teaching me how to build good DIY cubes

Richard Patterson - RFP is the man! A great friend who has helped me improve my cubing so much. Richard is best likened to my cubing coach. He keeps me focused and working on productive ideas. He also is full of his own ideas that he tests out on me from time to time.

Michael Hughey - big cube BLD inspiration, and also for being a great friend

Jason Baum - for being a great friend, and for motivation to get faster. Jason's dedication to learning ZB was a huge motivation for me to stick with developing and learning all of BH as well.

Ian Winokur - Ian is the man! A very fun guy to hang out with, and the Team BLD master!

Dan Harris - for being very fun to hang around at competitions, and for sharing ideas on how to get faster in the early days of cubing.

Dror Vomberg - Had I not shared a cab ride with Dror by chance at the 2003 World Championship I probably would never have gotten into BLD cubing in the first place. Also Dror has been a huge inspiration to learn and get better at big cubes BLD.

Shelley Chang - For inspiration to not completely stop 3x3x3 BLD. My memory methods are mainly dedicated to the big cubes, but I'm always just the slightest bit slower than Shelley, and our times have been that way for about 2 years now. Friendly competition I guess haha, one day Shelley I'll catch up!

Tyson Mao - cubing would not be half of what it is today without the work Tyson does. I think he deserves massive props for that.

Lars Petrus - The funniest cuber I know! Also, his method was a huge inspiration for me to develop and practice X-cross

Hadley Sheffield - We've organized two competitions together, plus he might just convince me to finally get my first tattoo!

Stefan Pochmann - a very awesome person to hang out with at competitions, and also he has helped me to be more precise and careful about my mathematics. Also a big inspiration for my big cube BLD (he was the first to solve the 5x5x5 BLD in competition officially!)

Bob Burton - Bob is the man, and very fun to hang out with at competitions. If it weren't for Bob I would probably never have gotten into the magic or master magic.

There are of course more people than those on this list, but this post is already getting too long. I mean no disrespect to those not mentioned, there are just too many to list here!

Chris


----------



## Garmon (Jul 12, 2009)

Hadley Sheffield: One of the first people I saw speedcubing on a forum nearly 2 years ago. My inspiration to start. Thank you.

Breandan Vallance: The first person I ever saw solving the cube in person at UK Open 08. Very fast, and I hope someday I will be close to that level.

Badmephisto: I've never met him before, but I have to give it to his tutorials. I didn't understand Fridrich F2L until I watched his video, it also made me more devoted. I also have to say how well he made the Classic Pochmann Tutorial (Thanks for the method Stefan) and his other great videos too.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 12, 2009)

Ehhh.... Where to begin?
My Cousin - Introducing me to the cube.
Badmephisto- Teaching my F2L, and providing my with OLLs and PLLs.
Troy Spencer - The first other cuber I met (other than my cousin)
Motivating me to buy 7x7 and lots of other random puzzles
Random kid at chess tournament - Telling me to try BLD
Stefan Pochmann - Old Pochmann ftw! Also for keeping my idiocy at bay 
Bryan Logan - I couldn't have been to any competitions without him
Yu Nakajima - First fast solver I saw on Youtube. 
Jessica Fridrich - The TRUE beginning of my 3x3 speed solving
Arnaud van Galen - FMC in weekly comps motivated me to actually understand what I was doing. 
Erik Akkersdijk - For being really fast and for your Ortega page.
Pjk - Starting this great forum
And of course not forgetting:
Erno Rubik - I wonder...


----------



## anders (Jul 12, 2009)

1) Rune Wesström (2003WESS01) , who gave me my first cube back in the 1980s.
2) Göran Larsendahl (2009LARS02), my brother. We solved the cuber together.
3) All organisers of cubing competitions!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

kjcellist said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 3. Bob Burton- really like his algorithm pages.
> 2. Badmephisto- for a really great F2L tutorial.
> 1. Jackson (JTW2007)- for getting me started on cubing, thanks!



Why thank you, I'm honored!


----------



## Crystl (Jul 12, 2009)

1/ Thrawst (teaching me 3x3 F2L, 4x4 5x5 and 2x2 Guimond Method)
2/ Jessica Fridrich (for her famous F2L technique)
3/ Stephan Pochmann (for the M2 method)
4/ Eric Limeback (for the tutorial of M2 / Old Pochmann method)


----------



## Shmekekey (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmmm..

1) My friend Malvyn for getting me into it in the first place

2) Dan Brown for teaching me how to solve 

3) Mike Hughey for being amazing...nuff said

xD


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jul 12, 2009)

3: Dan Harris: Reallly nice guy of which I learned a lot by surfing to his website for algoritmes and stuff. He is always friendly at competitions and very helpfull.

2: Lars Vandenberg: A great inspiration for all Belgian cubers. He has set the bar so high, i'm still training to beat most of his national records. And he is very kind to every one at competitions.

1: Ron Van Bruchem: Needs no explination but I'm still going to...
From the very first moment, even before we met in real life, he helped me with cubing and he tries to make every single competitor feel welcome at the competitions where he's at. He helps every where he can, and above all that, he is a great speedcuber with the right intentions.

Hors cathegorie: Edouard Chambon: The coolest guy ever to have picked up a rubik's cube. And very talented to.

Others to thank: Ton Dennebroek, Jimmy Coll, Stefan Pochmann, Sander Hendrickx,...


----------



## john louis (Jul 12, 2009)

1). My dad - John Louis
2). Stefan Poachmann
3). Ron Van Bruchem
4). Dan Harris

J.Bernett Orlando


----------



## F.P. (Jul 12, 2009)

1 - hahaitzkevinxp
2 - fallofshadows
3 - Stefan Huber


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 12, 2009)

no specific order

Sam Boyles - who organized the first competition I was at FOR FREE and the pizza was free too. watching him do magic and master magic got me into it.

Bob Burton - just an awesome NJ cuber. 

Gilles Roux - well...it's pretty obvious.

Honorable Mentions in no specific order

pjk - I stumbled on his site and into this forum.

Sarah Strong - I was looking through rodent videos and stumbled to your youtube. I was shocked to see an excellent cuber.

Austin Moore - the only person that makes me bang my head on the wall in hopes that I will pass out into a coma and have a never-ending dream that I avg. sub-13 with roux.

Stachu Korick - He's just awesome like that 

Justin Veno - Who got me into cubing and said that I had the potential to get sub-20 within 2 years of cubing.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 12, 2009)

F.P. said:


> 1 - hahaitzkevinxp
> 2 - fallofshadows
> 3 - Stefan Huber



Fallofshadows... I learned how to use fridrich off of his video.
I never learned his cuber name though...


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 12, 2009)

In no real order.....

Lucas Hamm, a guy from my class who learned how to solve it, and made me interested in the cube.

Waffles, who made me think about learning other methods, which gave me a much better understanding of the cube.

The guy who made the video on Fridrich that I watched, because I learned fridrich from him. Don't remember who it was though.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 12, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sarah Strong - I was looking through rodent videos and stumbled to your youtube. I was shocked to see an excellent cuber.


LOL
that's how I found Pestvic actually, I was going through guinea pig videos and I came across his channel and found out he's also a cuber


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 12, 2009)

1 - Kyle Stevens for introducing me to speedcubing and teaching me intuitive f2l
2 - Hays for motivating me to get faster because he just keeps getting faster and I need to catch up with him
3 - Monkeydude1313 for being awesome and through his channel I found all the other great YouTube cubers


----------



## shoot1510 (Jul 12, 2009)

1. My friend Sarah - For telling me to start speedcubing.

2. My friend Jacob - help me getting started with fridrich, this forum, and how to get better at cubing.

3. My dad - For bringing me to competitions and for buying the v-cubes(took almost 36 days to convince him).

4. Badmephisto - For great tutorials.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 12, 2009)

Garmon said:


> Breandan Vallance: The first person I ever saw solving the cube in person at UK Open 08. Very fast, and I hope someday I will be close to that level.



At the UK Open 08 Breandan had a 14 and two 13 second averages. Getting to that level isn't easy, but it's definitely very possible with a lot of time and practice. But if you meant getting to the level he is now, 9-10 second averages... Believe me, you've got your work cut out for you lol.

Breandan's insane.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 12, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > 1 - hahaitzkevinxp
> ...



fallofshadows? Fridrich? Interesting.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 12, 2009)

1: Erik Akkersdijk-for making me feel so slow
2: Dan Cohen-for making me feel slower
3: anyone who I ever fought with on the forum-for making me feel like a n00b

Offtopic: you live in the city now Paul?


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 12, 2009)

Who could forget Erno Rubik?!?

My old teacher, Mister Kyungil, who brought a cube to school one day and solved it bottom layer first, top layer second, then middle layer last. He was my cubing inspiration. Sadly, he moved up to Boston after he got married.

My parents, who give me endless care and supported all of my hobbies and took me to competitions when I first started, even though I sucked 

Jasmine Lee, without her I would have no idea how to solve it. Great tutorial!

Patrick Kelly (PJK), his 2-cycle blindfold tutorial was great, without him I wouldn't be able to blindsolve. Also, he made this awesome forum 

Bill McGaugh, without his blindfold method, PJK wouldn't have made that blindfold tutorial 

Shotaro Makisumi, because his super speed inspired me to get faster. I learned his 3-cycle blindfold method, and MGLS, which was his idea. 

Tyson Mao, his viral blindfold video inspired me to get faster at blindfold.

Bob Burton, I used his page to learn most of my PLLs and OLLs before I switched to MGLS.

Jessica Fridrich, whose brilliant F2L method I use. 

Lucas Garron, without whom MGLS would've remained but a notion sitting there on Macky's website.

Alex Seidler (Thepizzaguy92) one of my first cubing friends, even though I've never met him in person, he's always been nice to me. Hope to meet you sometime, Alex 

Rama Temmink, also one of my first cubing friends, who befriended me online and chatted with me endlessly on Yahoo! Messenger even though I probably bored him haha. He taught me a lot of things about lookahead and how to solve faster and whatnot. His super onehand speed constantly amazes me. Maybe I'll meet him someday also.

Gilles van den Peereboom, who was my first subscriber on YouTube, who is very kind and also inspired me to get faster. 

Fallofshadows for being nice to me 

Adam Zamora, because I met him at my first competition and he's very nice to me. He also inspired me to get faster, both at regular speedsolve and at blindfold.

Brian Le, I met him at my first competition, and we've been friends ever since.

Michael Gottlieb, because he is just awesome 

Dan Dzoan, for organizing all of those awesome Berkeley competitions, and for being a great person.

Emerson Herrmann, because he's always a great person to be around at competitions.

Cameron Almasi, even though some people don't like him he's nice to me.

Chris Hunt, who made the JNetCube timer, which I've used countless times, and for making the #rubik chat applet. Without him, I never would've found out about #rubik and never would've met all of the awesome people there.

Toys R' Us for giving me my first cube.

Ed's Think Shop for giving me my first DIY

Cube4You and 9spuzzles for the awesome cubes.

Those are most of the people that contributed a lot to my cubing life. Without them, I am not Justin Adsuara. If I didn't list you here, I apologize.


----------



## Escher (Jul 12, 2009)

1. Jude - wouldn't give a damn about this hobby if it weren't for him, and even if I had, I wouldn't have the ability or will to get half as fast as I am now.

2. Badmephisto.

EDIT new no. 3. Breandan Vallance. He's given me so much help and advice recently, and hopefully I'll one day be close to where he is now


----------



## Ton (Jul 13, 2009)

1 Ron van Bruchem, who got me in to speedcubing after I met him in 1999
2 Chris Hardwick & Dan Knight who started with Ron the speedcubing community and where the designers for the first WC in 2003,

I still have my first mails from Chris and Ron, they where about the Rubik's Games where they notice me beating their records of the online electronic Rubik's

3 My wife Maria, I admire here dedication to become faster


----------



## LNZ (Jul 14, 2009)

For my interest in this subject, I will thank:

1. Don Taylor for his 1981 book "Mastering (3x3x3) Rubik's Cube". I use all the algs in this book.

2. The people who make Youtube tutorials on solving the various cubes (1x1x1 to 7x7x7). I have gained tons of very useful and time saving algs and super time saver parity busting algs.

3. People who have put up videos on Youtube on the 1x1x1 cube. I love watching them. Believe it of not, there are algs ued to solve this cube.

4. Makers of the Gabbasoft program. I test all new and untested algs first on this program first as my current PB solve times are not super fast.

5. V-Cube company for the awesome V-Cube 7. If I had the funds, I would buy a V-Cube 5.

6. Eastsheen Co for the wonderful 2x2x2, 4x4x4 & 5x5x5 cubes.

7. C4U for the wonderful 3x3x3 White lubed DIY Type A cube.

8. Ebay for the best place to buy cubes.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jul 14, 2009)

1. Simon Westlund for inspiring me and learned my brother how to solve it (who later on learned me)and his great support and has been a good friend of mine since

2.my brother and my dad.my brother learned me how to solve the cube and helping me with things i didn't understand (he stopped cubing :/... )
and my dad for the great support and helping me out with all my problems.

3.Yu Nakajima for inspiring me to always keep practicing to some day be just as good as he is

there is alot more


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 14, 2009)

I would thank someone who got me interested in cubing, but honestly, I just randomly thought one day that it would be cool to know how to solve it. >.>

1. Badmephisto -- His videos really got me into speedcubing, as I really only solved it for fun up until then.

2. Dave Campbell -- He ran the first competition I went to, and this helped me really get into competitive cubing. A very personable guy, he has really done wonders for the Canadian speedcubing community. Not to mention he was a great help at my competition this past April. 

3. Daniel Saha -- He really helped me a lot when I was getting into learning Fridrich as well, I used his PLL sheets when I first learned, and he really encouraged me to become faster.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 15, 2009)

1: Freddie Yuan- If it wasn't for him, I would have never become interested in this great passtime of ours.
2: Chris Hardwick- For being supportive and giving me pointers on blind.
3: My parents- They pay for practically all things I do that are cubing related, and I would not have attended any competitions without their help.


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 15, 2009)

1 - Ryan Heise - I learned from his site, November 2007

2 - Sarah Strong! - She introduced me to competitions, which I didn't know existed! 

3 - Frank Morris - I only speedsolve big cubes and I saw him do play with the 7x7 prototype (or whatever it was, the first V-Cubes) and I thought it was awesome.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 16, 2009)

tough! hmm

I know this sounds retarded, but were it not for my videos, I don't know if I would still be cubing today. I kept cubing partly because I enjoyed making videos about it, and I am very glad that they seem to be appreciated. So my ~4000 subscribers, and the people that post nice comments on my videos are most likely responsible for me even cubing this long.

But if you insist on individuals,
1. Harris, because his speedcubing videos were the first ones that made me go 'wow', is that really possible? Those mad skills were always in the back of my mind as a goal 
2. Sarah, for being one of the reasons I even went to a competition in the first place, reminding me to register, and making competitions more fun for me with the races  (though she does beat me BADLY now. its not fun anymore!! pfft)
3. Warm thanks to Dave Campbell (and the team) for organizing the Canadian competitions. Dave is very chilled and just generally awesome  major thanks for the contribution to speedcubing in general!


----------



## V-te (Jul 16, 2009)

I would have to thank more than one, but only 3? 

#1 My uncles house- I was helping him look for something and I found an old cube, I told him if I solved it, would I be able to keep it. He said sure. 

#2. Justin Boles- The next day, I asked a friend of mine who is an expert i he could teach me. He gave me an overview and sent me on my way, along with the algorithms. 

#3 David (insert last name here) - After about weeks of solving, I was getting bored until he brought a 4x4 rubik's cube. I was forever in love with cubing. 

#4^ The people at school that I would amaze when solving the cube. They kept me going because I could do something they couldn't =)))

Online people,
#1 Dan brown- Got help in some things I didn't understand from my friend at school. 

#2 Monkeydude1313- Intuitive f2l

#3 Badmephisto- 2 look Oll/ 2 look Pll. Thank you ever so much!!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 16, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> 2. Sarah, for being one of the reasons I even went to a competition in the first place, reminding me to register, and making competitions more fun for me with the races  (though she does beat me BADLY now. its not fun anymore!! pfft)


remember to sign up for C3, which is in 9 days!


----------



## xEscapeFatex (Jul 16, 2009)

1: my bro for bringing them home

2: A kid at school who got me interested

3: RobH for showing me how to solve it.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Sarah, for being one of the reasons I even went to a competition in the first place, reminding me to register, and making competitions more fun for me with the races  (though she does beat me BADLY now. its not fun anymore!! pfft)
> ...



oh ****! I totally forgot about that, haha!
I don't think I can come though! My plane leaves to Europe on the 26th (day after competition), at 6AM. bah


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > badmephisto said:
> ...


NOOO. I was really looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 17, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > badmephisto said:
> ...


you can still come!!!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 17, 2009)

1) Thomas Penkethman (none of you know him) for being a teacher/mentor to me in many ways and not taking away my "ah-ha" moments

2) Imran Qasem for giving me some tough challenges.

3) And of course Erno Rubik! because if he hadn't made the cube, it wouldn't be around today!!!


----------

